
Women and Falling Fertility: Women Lose 90 Percent of Eggs by Age 30 - georgecmu
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/OnCall/women-fertility-falls-lose-90-percent-eggs-30/story?id=9693015#.TtupB3NW6bt
======
ajpatel
[OLD]

